# Morgen ist schon wieder Montag



## Krone1 (25 Mai 2014)




----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Mai 2014)

Du musst das Positiv sehen in 5Tagen ist wieder Wochenende


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Mai 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Du musst das Positiv sehen in 5Tagen ist wieder Wochenende



...und diese Woche sogar in 3 Tagen  :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (25 Mai 2014)

da ist was dran


----------



## Max100 (26 Mai 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> ...und diese Woche sogar in 3 Tagen  :thumbup:



Bei mir schon heute...


----------



## comatron (26 Mai 2014)

Wieso morgen - ist nicht heute schon erst Montag ?


----------



## CukeSpookem (27 Mai 2014)

comatron schrieb:


> Wieso morgen - ist nicht heute schon erst Montag ?


Näää, das war doch gestern !.....


----------

